# Att All Please Look



## SnakeyPete (Sep 22, 2006)

I am waaaaaaaaaay disappointed at some things that have been posted over the last few days here . 

There are some ppl here and WERE here who have BIG hearts ...whilst a select few seem to have no heart at all . That saddens me . Anyways I went over to Ross and Leanne's last nite took some pics . They had like 45 minutes notice of me coming ,case some ppl thinks it was setup . I can assure you .....they have nothing to hide . They only moved there a few months back , got a young kid and a life . They also devote a good part of that life to Reptile Welfare .

I have no issue's within which the way they conduct their rescue work .
They reptiles they have are kept properly to my mind . I have seen with my own eye's . I only wish I was aware of what was said earlier ....maybe I could have done this sooner ...but I have a life as well ppl .

Last nites pics 










Young Bosc









Larsson in shed 


















Fit an strong Destiny 











As for heating .... the ambient is where it should be .....the ' black boxes ' ,? yeah lotta ppl keep collections in them others use racks ....there great for de stressing and quarintine . Makes perfect sense if you have a load of reps to house . There is a YALE lock on the door to the Rep room ( a bedroom ok .......they gave a WHOLE room to the reps ) set out accordingly as well I think given the space .

These two ppl are doing more for reps than a lot do here ......with some dignity . Sorry if this comes across as being harsh but if really dont know if I want to be a part of this palce anymore .....like someone said ....maybe somethings in the water .....sad really cause there are a lot of positive ppl on here ....as they say tho one bad apple . 

Had to put last five pics on next thread can only do five at a time. 

All I ask is that you think before you post ....life's to short ppl


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

It's nice to see that, I suppose you could have faked these pictures moon landing/dale wintons wedding style but i'm guessing the far more simple and true andswer is that we have a great pair of people doing great things 

Keep up the good work all involved!


Unfortunately you will get this with all large online communities. It just has to be ignored by the majority and contorlled by the board admin (who also do a thankless job, been there myself many a time.)

With an online community or any flavour (be you into cars, music or reptiles) there will always be idiots and things said you cannot believe. That is the nature of a large group of people with perhaps just one thing in common (ie all are of different backgrounds, attitude, age, sex etc etc) which you don't get in friendships you develop yourself ordinarily.

These idiots just have to be weighed against the good atmosphere, good advice and laughs you get on the rest of the forum (this is not specific of here but a general comment about all forums).

If the idiots outweigh the good stuff then it's time to move onto another forum 

Hopefully you won't feel that the case here,

Cheers for the pictures, should get rid of any small doubts people may have had as a result of childish posting.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Now what have I missed! Everyone seems to be upset about something just lately! What was the reason for this thread? Who's said what?! Anyway, Nice pics!


*EDIT* Its ok, I found the thread I think.. can't be arsed to read it though!


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

well done pete

ross an leanne are doing wonderful work


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

the burms are looking better already


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Burms are too big for me but that is one juicy burm on the 4th pic down :razz:. All the animals are lovely


----------



## rossthedon (Feb 15, 2006)

they are apparently only 7months old! they are comming on great, larsson (smaller) is comming up for shed so looks a bit dull, he still needs a lot of work tho but destiny is comming along wonderfully, thanks for the comments


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Great piccies Ross, lovely snakes too.

Ross did Anthony not ask for ppls banners to be removed with reptile Rescue on love?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Burms are too big for me but that is one juicy burm on the 4th pic down :razz:. All the animals are lovely


 
same with me, if they stayed that size(fourth pic), id already have one


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Great pics and keep up the good work.

I (if read correctly) understand where snakeypete is coming from as everyday I log on here there is another "reptile rescue" place popping up asking to take in unwanted snakes and those with feeding problems etc, who are taking away the attention from the genuine ones who do a good job and in turn giving them a bad name.

When I put my het pied up for sale, I was bombarded with emails from people claiming to be rescue centre who wanted to take him off my hands for free, why? there is nothing wrong with him, not mistreated, not ill etc and for free :bash: .

Respect to the genuine hard workers out there and take a hike to the spongers.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

such nice looking animals, the burms are beautiful


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

THEY ARE LOOKING SOOOOO MUCH BETTER  GREAT WORK NOT MANY GOOD PEOPLE IN THE WORLD TODAY : victory: 

SAM


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Ross the pics are lovely ('mon the Larsson!) you are doing a great job with the celebs Have you gave Larsson a ball yet? Good to see you back


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ross can you get back to me plz or should I ring anthony to find out?


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

gone as can't find the thread i wished to link


----------



## cody (Jan 8, 2007)

nice pics! they are coming on really well!!! big thumbs up to all invovled keep it up the good work soldiers!!!


----------

